

Stallman Does Dallas - rms
http://stallman.org/articles/texas.html

======
pook
The combination of the title with gems like:

"One of them said he was upset when you talked about nasal sex with plants." I
had actually demonstrated this perverse act with the bouquet on the table, at
dinner the night before I was sent home. The plants were dead, although well
preserved, so I was performing rhinophytonecrophilia on them.

is what makes me love RMS even more. Bless his soul.

